# Twenty highest-radiation cell phones



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Twenty highest-radiation cell phones.

-- Tom


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Phew !!! no Iphone in there ...ah! unless Apple are holding back High Radiation for the next update?


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

oksteve said:


> Phew !!! no Iphone in there ...ah! unless Apple are holding back High Radiation for the next update?


Lol.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

"Does Your Cell Phone Fall at the Bottom of the Heap for Safety?"
http://products.mercola.com/blue-tube-headset/?source=nl

He has had a lot on cell phone and how unsafe they are.

I get the newsletters from him and you get lots of great info.

Does sell things too but I get it for the news.

But find a better phone and better ways to use your phone if you are going to use it.
I don't have or use one but am effected by it from all the Radiation emissions all over the place.

Here is another one Cell Phones are Dangerous, But This May Be Far Worse...

Here is a lot more.
http://emf.mercola.com/search/SearchResults.aspx?q=cell+phones


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

Glad no one tried to bring the ol "Look they can even pop popcorn" video as proof!!!


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

And we thought Nokia's blowing up was bad!!!


----------



## dottieg (Mar 19, 2010)

I just saw a video of cell phones popping popcorn.


----------



## sharon11 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have this cell phone, its 4 out of the 20 phones listed!
How much radiation does it emit?


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

European Directive No. AF 2010 Mobile Phone T.W.I.T reads,
"As of the first Thursday of April 2010 all mobile phone radiation levels are measured in Potatoes. Placing the offending phone in the middle of a pile of potatoes and after the agreed 20 minute period a count of how many potatoes are cooked determines that level of radiation.

For example a Sony Ericsson may be one potatoe, two potatoes,three potatoes four. A Nokia 5800 may be five potatoes 6 potatoes 7 potatoes more !"


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

oksteve said:


> Phew !!! no Iphone in there ...ah! unless Apple are holding back High Radiation for the next update?


Even if they never release that one... they'll sue anyone who crosses their "dangerously high radiation" patent.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

xmas presents for the naughty


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

oksteve said:


> European Directive No. AF 2010 Mobile Phone T.W.I.T reads,
> "As of the first Thursday of April 2010 all mobile phone radiation levels are measured in Potatoes. Placing the offending phone in the middle of a pile of potatoes and after the agreed 20 minute period a count of how many potatoes are cooked determines that level of radiation.
> 
> For example a Sony Ericsson may be one potatoe, two potatoes,three potatoes four. A Nokia 5800 may be five potatoes 6 potatoes 7 potatoes more !"


I can save the electricity used from the rice cooker to cook tomorrow's side dish - mashed potatoes .


----------

